# Pastor Only Topics?



## Double Barrel BB (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

Yes, I am still around, still alive, just got really busy with the things of Life.  Sorry I have not stopped by in awhile.

Got a quick question that been bugging me for a few days and I have tried researching it, and I have come up with virtually nothing.  So I figured I would ask some of the Biblical scholars here. 

Are there certain topics that only a Pastor/Preacher should be the one discussing/preaching?

I can't find anything that says this topic, or that topic is only for preachers and pastors...

Thanks and it is good to see you all!

DB BB


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Should be an interesting topic.  Welcome back too!


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 22, 2012)

Hmmm.....

"Far be it for our congregation to be only strengthened by grace" would be one that seems to be alive and well in a few places.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 23, 2012)

No biblical mandate comes to mind


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 23, 2012)

No, I don't think anyone will find such as that.

But the scriptures do warn everyone about assuming the role of 'teacher'.

1 Corinthians 12:29
All are not apostles, are they? All are not prophets, are they? All are not teachers, are they?

2 Peter 2:1
But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will also be false teachers among you, who will secretly introduce destructive heresies

James 3:1
Let not many of you become teachers, my brethren, knowing that as such we will incur a stricter judgment.

.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey DBBB,

This is your first post in over two years!  I almost forgot I knew you. lol.
Stay around for a while.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 24, 2012)

Not sure if there are any "preacher only" topics, but apparently God reserves his "visions" for contemporary pastors.

As in......"Get on board with the vision...."


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'll have to agree with what Ronnie said here, DBBB. I cannot think of anything that would be taught within the framework of the local church that would be "pastor-only." 

I am curious what spurred the question though? 

Also very glad to see you back!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2012)

Welcome back....wow...it has been a long time.


Nope..I'm with the others, the whole Bible is open to all to teach.  Obviously, before getting up to preach/teach, one needs to be prepared and it should not be taken lightly, but I don't think there is anything that is "for the pastor only."

And I'm with JM...what spurred the question? and what scripture was used to back it up?


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 25, 2012)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Are there certain topics that only a Pastor/Preacher should be the one discussing/preaching?


In regards to a local assembly, I would say yes. A responsible Pastor is going to guard the sheep and protect from the wolves. He shouldn't have to run around and undo the newest fad that a member has espoused. 

I may be reading too much into your question.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 25, 2012)

The chief Shepard gave his flock his love letter, The Holy Bible. The undershepard, or Pastor should teach his flock as they follow along turning the pages of the Word of God. The Savior's message is for all. While the Pastor is often asked questions by younger Christians, and many times teaches fundamentals of the Faith to new converts, there is nothing private about the Gospel. Glad you asked the question. Can't remember that subject ever arising.


----------

